

Mini Amazon Store Demo, Help me to set a price please. - motyar
http://motyar.info/a/

======
motyar
I want to sell it, not sure about prices. Help me. Its easy to install just
copy and paste store, you just have to change your Amazon Associate Keys, and
you are ready.

